# My sister in law and I masturbate together



## Acnno (Jun 23, 2021)

* It’s *been days since Lola and I could even be in the same room together, let alone have a conversation. Lola hibernated in her room for the most part, only leaving to use the bathroom or make something quick to eat. Meanwhile, I moved my workspace to the living room just so I could avoid looking at Lolas figure while she made her lunch. We really only saw each other passing by, never speaking a word. I’d look up at her as she walked by.. but she never dared looking back. 

I kept waiting for Sarah to storm into our room after work and smash a lamp over my head, I waited for her to call me a sick pervert and a liar, for her to kick me out and tell me to never come back.. but it never happened. Lola didn’t speak a word about it. I don’t know what I was thinking.. I mean panties? Masturbating to my wife’s 18 year old sister while she sleeps? This girl felt safe in my house, she looked at me like an older brother, and I took advantage of her for my own pleasure. As the days went on I tried to only think about how wrong it was, avoiding all thoughts about those white sacred panties. I didn’t do me any good.. the thought lingered in the back of my mind all day long. She wore the thong to bed. She watched me fill her panties in amazement.. she stood there with lust and wonder in her eyes, hidden behind a mask of shock. She took the cum stained panties out of the hamper and slid them on her pink, young pussy.. I wondered if she liked the warm feeling of cum on her clit... I wondered if it turned her on so much she touched herself through her panties, letting her sweet juices mix with my seed. I wondered if she’d ever seen a man cum before, the way she stared at the white cream leaving my cock with her mouth wide open made me think she never had. Fuck, no matter how hard I tried to fight it, my thoughts drove me insane. 

I get out the shower and head into the living room around 12pm to finish some work I started earlier that morning. Lola was nowhere to be seen.. I hadn’t seen much of her the last few days. I’d only been able to catch peaks of her ass as she strides back down the hallway, I missed her green eyes that looked up at me with seduction, her full lips that traced into a devilish smile. The only thing I could masturbate to these days was the picture of her in her bikini and the memories. About an hour into my work, the front door clicks open.. I expect to see Sarah walk through the door, but instead I see Lola. Her tan skin glistens with sweat, she’s wearing white spandex shorts that hug that cameltoe and those thighs so nicely—resting just below her upper thigh, her grey tank top highlights her perky tits.. they bounce in sync as she makes her way towards the kitchen. Expecting her to go hide in her bedroom as she has all week, I pretend to go back to my work.. waiting for her to walk past so I can sneak a peak at her plump ass. An image I’ll save for later. 

I hear small footsteps behind me, she surprises me by stopping next to the couch, her eyes fixated on the TV. I’m so hyper aware of her presence at all times, I don’t have to look over to know she’s there. She stands there awkwardly for a moment, gazing at the episode of Law & Order that’s playing. I can smell her from here, she somehow smells even more delightful when she’s all sweaty.. like honey and young pussy. She clears her throat uncomfortably and turns her head towards me.. I look up and take in the beauty in front of me. She’s even more beautiful up close, her skin is glowing and her cheeks are spattered with small freckles and a deep pink color from her run, she took her hair down and let it fall around her shoulders in golden waves, her deep green eyes are shy and she’s got her full, pink lower lip caught between her teeth. She’s nervous.. her innocence makes my cock jump in my pants. And that was before I looked down and took in her magnificently toned body.. her pebble nipples poked right through her grey tank top that cut off mid waist, exposing her tanned, flat tummy. And when I looked even lower... I’m welcomed with the sight of the most perfect cameltoe I’ve ever seen. Her sweat made the white cloth stick to her cunt, the hump of her fat pussy stuck out in front of me.. the line of her tiny slit was lined perfect from the tight material. The thought of girls pussy alone made me want to do things I’d never done before, even her cameltoe made my cock ache. I wanted nothing more than to open her up and see how pink it was.. how many fingers she can fit in it... how does it taste... how would it look with my cum dripping out of it? 

“Um..” Her sweet voice snaps me out of her daze, “Do you mind if I...” she gestures her small hand towards the couch.

“Oh—Yes, yeah.. of course.” I rushingly say, scooting slightly over to the side. I wonder if she notices my cock twitching between my legs.. I wonder if she likes it.

She sits down next to me and crosses her smooth legs, she’s sitting up completely straight, her body stiff. She seemed.. uncomfortable being so close. She’s so shy, yet she walks around wearing some of the most provocative clothes I’ve ever seen on a woman. I shift in my seat after a few minutes of silence, I can’t think about work as I stare down at my laptop screen. Her body heat is radiating next to me, her smooth thighs are right within arms length.. I find myself thinking what color panties she’s wearing. Are they virgin white just like the pair I came in? Or are is it the fiery red thong she was wearing to sleep a week ago? She sighs next to me and my cock twitches in my pants again.. this is fucking awkward. We used to sit on the couch together with no problem before, I could admire her body next to me without her having any clue.. but now I know all she’s thinking about is me jacking myself off to her panties. Or maybe she’s thinking about the boner I’m trying to hide right now. I need to say something, anything, surely that’s why she’s sitting next to me now. She wants an explanation. 

She clears her throat again before licking her lips and turning to face me, “Can I talk to you?” She says bravely, but when I turn to look at her, her face is anxious and shy. She’s picking nervously at her nails and tapping her exposed foot against the coffee table leg. Her toes are painted a light lavender to match her finger nails, the color looks amazing against her tanned skin. 

Well, no turning back now. 

Now it’s my turn to sigh, I give her my best empathetic look. “Lola.. about the other day...” she raises her eyebrows slightly as I look for the words to explain myself. “I’m... I’m so sorry.” neither of us can seem to formulate a normal sentence, this awkward tension between us was becoming unbearable. “I don’t know why I did.. what I did. It’ll never happen again, I don’t know what I was thinking—“

“It’s okay..” Lola puts her hand on my bicep before immediately putting it back on her lap, “I actually wanted to apologize. I shouldn’t have barged in like that..” She looks down at her thighs and uncrosses her legs before crossing them again, god this girl is just as nervous as I am. “and I shouldn’t have... you know.... watched you like that. It was.. inappropriate.” Her cheeks are beat red at this point, she puts her hands over her face to hide from me and I’m speechless looking at her fidget like this. 

I put my hand on her shoulder this time and when she looks up at me I give her my sweetest smile to ease her embarrassment. “You have nothing to be ashamed of, I’m the one who should be apologizing. I promise you it’ll never happen again.” If only it were true.

Her deep green eyes sink into me, her lips are pouting in a way that only makes my cock ache more. “It’s just that..” she looks out the window behind me to avoid eye contact before continuing, “I’ve never seen anyone do... that... before.” 

My cock twitches again and my heart is thumping in my chest, I tilt my head to the side and try to look sympathetic rather than aroused. “Seen anyone do.. what?” She didn’t seem to want to answer, she looked down at her lap again in silence. 

“Lola, are you a virgin?” The question came out before I could think about it. My cock is eager to find out any and everything about Lola’s sex life. 

She laughed slightly at my question, “No, I’m not. I’ve had sex before I’ve just never seen a guy... you know.. touch himself before.” She whispered the words ‘touch himself’ as if were some kind of forbidden language. It was my turn to laugh a bit at this girls innocence, the awkward tension in the air was quickly turned sexually charged. I take a break from admiring Lolas tits that jiggle every time she laughs or even takes a deep breath and look back at her deep eyes.. that were fixated on the hard cock between my legs. I look down and see my boner is sticking straight up, twitching slightly when I realize this shy, young girl has some sort of curiosity and infatuation with my cock. I look back up at her and she meets my eyes with a shy smile. She’s turned on, I can see it in her eyes. I bet she’s probably soaking right now.. 

“Did you like what you saw?” I didn’t even realize I actually said it until I saw her full lips twist into a smirk, she looks down at her hands again shyly. “I don’t know...” She trails off, putting a strand of wavy hair behind her ear. She’s lying. She does know. She put on the panties she watched me spill my cum in. She didn’t like it, she loved it. “Was it because of me?” She whispers quietly.

“What do you mean?” God, this girl was so shy she had no idea how to talk about anything sexual. 

If her cheeks weren’t already flushed to the fullest, they were now. “When you were... touching yourself.. you used my panties..” I was speechless, I never expected her to be so upfront. This girl looking at me with her puppy dog eyes, taking to me about me masturbating with her panties. ”Yeah.. I was.” Images of her laying in bed, wearing my cum filled panties flash through my mind. My cock twitches in my pants, she looks down at my lap and watches innocently. Her lips are slightly parted and she squeezes her thighs tightly together for some relief.. fuck this is hot. 

“Why?” She looks back up at me with those seductive eyes and I feel a wet spot of precum form on my grey sweatpants. 

I have no idea what to say, how do you tell your wife’s 18 year old sister that you’ve known since she was 11 that she has grown into the most sexy, erotic thing you’ve ever laid eyes on? “You’re just..” looking at her full lips I lose my train of thought, “You’re.. very beautiful, thats all.”

“Hm.” She says simply, her eyes are full of wonder and lust while she continues to stare at me. I place my hand over my rock hard shaft, ever so lightly rubbing and placing pressure just for some sort of relief as discreet as possible. After days without any interaction with Lola, I needed this more than ever. I was going crazy without her, my crush had turned into an obsession. Lolas eyes briefly move down to my throbbing cock once more, realizing my hand is now covering my crotch she stares for a bit longer now.. watching me ever so slowly rub up and down, up and down. She takes her full lip between her teeth and looks back up at me with her eyes blazing. Our breathing is heavier than ever, something was burning inside her. She wanted me just like I wanted her, her eyes said it all. 

I asked the only thing I could think to ask in that moment, “You can watch.. if you want.” I say slowly, trying my best not to groan at the sight of her so turned on. She had the most erotic, innocent face, her provocative eyes stared at my cock like a piece of candy.

“Okay,” She squeaks after a long moment of silence. That was all the green light I needed, I grab the waistband of my sweats and boxers and pull them down slightly, my boner springs up instantly. Her eyes go wide as she stares down at my cock, my hand moves up and down my shaft while she watches me pleasure myself. She watches with her lips parted and chest rising until she boldly spreads her legs slightly to expose that cameltoe I love so much. She rubs herself lightly through her thin shorts, eventually pushing them to the side to reveal her light pink panties that have a huge wet stain from her arousal. She lets out a soft moan as she circles her finger on her clit, watching my cock twitch in my hands. Her moan nearly makes me cum in seconds. 

“Take them off,” I groan, slightly slowing down my pace so I don’t cum that instant. I want to saver this moment forever, she looks at me hesitantly, her chest is rising and her lip between her teeth. “Take. them. off..” I repeat in a demanding yet soft tone, my voice laced with pleasure. She complies, putting her hand around the waistband of her tight little shorts and lets them fall to the floor along with her soaked panties, I reposition myself so I’m facing her and she follows my lead. Her soft thighs rest on top of mine while her pussy is just inches away from my cock. Her pussy looked like heaven. Her cleanly shaven cunt was smooth on the outside, I could hardly see her tiny pink lips until she spread her legs out on top of me.. her perfect cunt glistened with her juices as she reached her hand down to rub her finger across her slit.

She moans louder as she starts to slide one finger in and out of her tight pussy.. I can see her walls latch onto her finger as she slides it in and out. The sweet sound rings in my ears as she throws her head back in pleasure. “This is so wrong,” she groans, despite her words, her voice drips in arousal. 

“No...” My voice is strained as I continue to stroke my cock to my sister in laws tight, young pussy. “This is so right.” 

Her eyes lock with mine and a loud moan escapes, her mouth is wide open in ecstasy and her eyes are wild as she arches her back and she continues to circle her clit with her wet fingers. “Fuuuuck, I’m gonna cum..” she nearly screams, her hips start circling the motion of her fingers as her legs stiffen on mine. Hearing those words fall from her lips was enough to make me bust my load right there. Her legs go rigid as I spill my white cream all over her perfect pussy, she continues to rub her clit as I do.. “I’m cumming, I’m cumming..” She screams frantically, rubbing my cum that’s exploding onto her and mixing it with her own. I watch as her pussy pulses in her hands, her entire body shakes as cum oozes out of her sweet hole and drips down to her ass. 

We both lay there and catch our breath in silence, looking down at the masterpiece we’ve created. My white cum is spattered all over her pink cunt, spread around her clit and her tiny slit. I look up at her face and she’s smiling at me, a devious smile. After taking a couple minutes to admire our work, she untangles our legs and pushes herself off the couch. A small drop of cum is on the couch where her pussy was sitting, I resist the urge to lick it up as she grabs her shorts off the floor and strides into the bathroom without a word. When I finally get off the couch, I notice she’s left behind the pink panties that are soaked with her arousal just for me. I bring them to my face for a sniff of her intoxicating scent before shoving them in my pocket, I’ll find a safe hiding place for these later. 

We went on like that for nearly week, every time she was feeling horny she’d let me watch her pleasure herself while she admired my stiff cock. I tried to take it further, lowering my lips to her pussy for the taste I’d been desiring.. but she pushed my head back every time. Claiming “Its not cheating if you don’t touch,” like that was the truth.. I’m sure Sarah wouldn’t be pleased if she found out I was stroking my cock to her sister, and blowing my load on her young pussy. I didn’t complain though, I was more than happy to watch her, even if it was all I would ever get. It wasn’t though.. in fact, that was just the beginning of a beautiful, nasty affair.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jun 23, 2021)

*WOW OP. HAVE MY REDDIT GOLD! 




*


----------



## Acnno (Jun 23, 2021)

Acnno said:


> “Lola, are you a virgin?” The question came out before I could think about it. My cock is eager to find out any and everything about Lola’s sex life.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 23, 2021)

well, yeah, definitely not gonna read this.


----------



## Acnno (Jun 23, 2021)

Newone said:


> well, yeah, definitely not gonna read this.


Gonna write a summary later


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jun 24, 2021)

nice


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 25, 2021)

got a boner


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 25, 2021)

Acnno said:


> * It’s *been days since Lola and I could even be in the same room together, let alone have a conversation. Lola hibernated in her room for the most part, only leaving to use the bathroom or make something quick to eat. Meanwhile, I moved my workspace to the living room just so I could avoid looking at Lolas figure while she made her lunch. We really only saw each other passing by, never speaking a word. I’d look up at her as she walked by.. but she never dared looking back.
> 
> I kept waiting for Sarah to storm into our room after work and smash a lamp over my head, I waited for her to call me a sick pervert and a liar, for her to kick me out and tell me to never come back.. but it never happened. Lola didn’t speak a word about it. I don’t know what I was thinking.. I mean panties? Masturbating to my wife’s 18 year old sister while she sleeps? This girl felt safe in my house, she looked at me like an older brother, and I took advantage of her for my own pleasure. As the days went on I tried to only think about how wrong it was, avoiding all thoughts about those white sacred panties. I didn’t do me any good.. the thought lingered in the back of my mind all day long. She wore the thong to bed. She watched me fill her panties in amazement.. she stood there with lust and wonder in her eyes, hidden behind a mask of shock. She took the cum stained panties out of the hamper and slid them on her pink, young pussy.. I wondered if she liked the warm feeling of cum on her clit... I wondered if it turned her on so much she touched herself through her panties, letting her sweet juices mix with my seed. I wondered if she’d ever seen a man cum before, the way she stared at the white cream leaving my cock with her mouth wide open made me think she never had. Fuck, no matter how hard I tried to fight it, my thoughts drove me insane.
> 
> ...


Hot


----------



## Acnno (Jun 25, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Hot


I didn’t even read it


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 1, 2021)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jul 3, 2021)

Acnno said:


> * It’s *been days since Lola and I could even be in the same room together, let alone have a conversation. Lola hibernated in her room for the most part, only leaving to use the bathroom or make something quick to eat. Meanwhile, I moved my workspace to the living room just so I could avoid looking at Lolas figure while she made her lunch. We really only saw each other passing by, never speaking a word. I’d look up at her as she walked by.. but she never dared looking back.
> 
> I kept waiting for Sarah to storm into our room after work and smash a lamp over my head, I waited for her to call me a sick pervert and a liar, for her to kick me out and tell me to never come back.. but it never happened. Lola didn’t speak a word about it. I don’t know what I was thinking.. I mean panties? Masturbating to my wife’s 18 year old sister while she sleeps? This girl felt safe in my house, she looked at me like an older brother, and I took advantage of her for my own pleasure. As the days went on I tried to only think about how wrong it was, avoiding all thoughts about those white sacred panties. I didn’t do me any good.. the thought lingered in the back of my mind all day long. She wore the thong to bed. She watched me fill her panties in amazement.. she stood there with lust and wonder in her eyes, hidden behind a mask of shock. She took the cum stained panties out of the hamper and slid them on her pink, young pussy.. I wondered if she liked the warm feeling of cum on her clit... I wondered if it turned her on so much she touched herself through her panties, letting her sweet juices mix with my seed. I wondered if she’d ever seen a man cum before, the way she stared at the white cream leaving my cock with her mouth wide open made me think she never had. Fuck, no matter how hard I tried to fight it, my thoughts drove me insane.
> 
> ...


Based.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 9, 2021)

Sounds like leddit cuck copes


----------



## Htobrother (Jul 15, 2021)

Fake 
Chad if true


----------



## CFW432 (Jul 15, 2021)

These are the people that tell you, you are a bad person. Reddit cucks who write degenerate shit like this on a public website forum with no shame, tell you that you are a bad person simply because you see women for what they are. Lmao.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 16, 2021)

I want to see the physiognomy of whoever wrote this


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 19, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> View attachment 1232343


Aren't you the guy with the deformed spine? Now you're becoming a tranny...


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jul 19, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Aren't you the guy with the deformed spine? Now you're becoming a tranny...


It is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 25, 2021)

It’s over for the west


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 25, 2021)

Has anyone really read this?


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 10, 2022)

tldr?


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 10, 2022)

Xnxx stories..haven't read them in years.


----------



## Survivor95 (May 6, 2022)

If I haved a sister I would've fucked her every day, but I don't have 


Acnno said:


> * It’s *been days since Lola and I could even be in the same room together, let alone have a conversation. Lola hibernated in her room for the most part, only leaving to use the bathroom or make something quick to eat. Meanwhile, I moved my workspace to the living room just so I could avoid looking at Lolas figure while she made her lunch. We really only saw each other passing by, never speaking a word. I’d look up at her as she walked by.. but she never dared looking back.
> 
> I kept waiting for Sarah to storm into our room after work and smash a lamp over my head, I waited for her to call me a sick pervert and a liar, for her to kick me out and tell me to never come back.. but it never happened. Lola didn’t speak a word about it. I don’t know what I was thinking.. I mean panties? Masturbating to my wife’s 18 year old sister while she sleeps? This girl felt safe in my house, she looked at me like an older brother, and I took advantage of her for my own pleasure. As the days went on I tried to only think about how wrong it was, avoiding all thoughts about those white sacred panties. I didn’t do me any good.. the thought lingered in the back of my mind all day long. She wore the thong to bed. She watched me fill her panties in amazement.. she stood there with lust and wonder in her eyes, hidden behind a mask of shock. She took the cum stained panties out of the hamper and slid them on her pink, young pussy.. I wondered if she liked the warm feeling of cum on her clit... I wondered if it turned her on so much she touched herself through her panties, letting her sweet juices mix with my seed. I wondered if she’d ever seen a man cum before, the way she stared at the white cream leaving my cock with her mouth wide open made me think she never had. Fuck, no matter how hard I tried to fight it, my thoughts drove me insane.
> 
> ...


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 6, 2022)

Waiting for the Netflix adaptation where Lola is a transexual and obese and op is half black half Asian


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2022)

Can someone TLDR this? I really can't be bothered to read this essay. @TsarTsar444 i Know you like reading books and essays


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 7, 2022)

Lola is a grandma name wtf


----------



## thecel (Nov 7, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Lola is a grandma name wtf



No, Lola is a lovely name!


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 7, 2022)

thecel said:


> No, Lola is a lovely name!


1930s tier name lmao


----------

